# Bus vs. Train- Bangkok to Chiang Mai



## RussD

Hello Fellow Travelers,

Last Friday, May 28, 2010, I took the "Sprinter" train, someone has a sense of humor, departing Bangkok at 0830 arriving Chiang Mai 2030. It is a Sitting train, no Sleeper accommodations. 

I chose the train so I could see the countryside and meet Thai people. In both respects it was a success, but there was a price to pay. The air-con did not work and there are no operable windows on the air-con trains, so the cooling was done by oscillating fans attached to the ceiling of the train. The seats were not comfortable and the food could best be described as bland and boring. It looked like it entered service during the "Great War". 

Having never taken a bus I asked an expat who has, what the bus was all about. He said the air was fine, seats were comfortable and they stopped at a restaurant along the way. But the Thais on board pretty much kept to themselves, not even being social with each other. As for the scenery he was on a sleeper, traveling in the dark of night. But I suspect the scenery on the day bus is the same as the train except for when going thru the mountains near Chiang Mai, because on many occasions I could see well traveled roads running parallel to the train.

If your concerns are cost, comfort and seeing some scenery stick with the bus, but if your interest includes getting the lay of the land, meeting Thai people and maybe learning a little about their culture, than consider the "Sprinter", but beware, cause it ain't pretty.


----------



## Merrill

Take the overnight train and get a sleeper car. I do it all the time and the train rocks and put's you to sleep. If you go solo, expect to have a cabin mate. It's upper and lower bunks. They give you dinner and breakfast. If you go by Bus take a VIP bus, and don't get the bus over the toilet. Sometimes just a curtain between you and someone elses business. I think the train is the best, you can get up early and see the country side from your window. They have shared toilets and a shower. I love it and don't end up waisting a day. On buses people just don't talk. Trains can be great and if ther is a dining car you can really meet some people. Most Thai's do not go 1st class, but 2nd or 3rd I think. Take the train and arrive in CM refreshed in the morning!!!!


----------



## ti22

Usually when we travel to chiang mai we go in the night train and sleep in the train, bring your own food as the food on the train are probably not safe to eat.


----------

